# Open Bass Tournament Blackwater River



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

*1st SOCES BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT*


Benefit 1SOCES booster club and Wounded Warrior Foundation​


*Saturday, October 8, 2011*​



*Blackwater River*


*Carpenters Park, Milton*


6:00am or First Safe Light Start


4:00pm Weigh In​




*Entry Fee: *$100 per boat – includes big fish​


*Payou**t*


*Based on # of Boats*​


1-15 1st 2nd 3rd Big Fish


16-25 1st 2nd 3rd 4th Big Fish


26-40 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th Big Fish ($1000 guarantee,1st 
40+ 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th 7th Big Fish ($1500 guarantee,1st)​



*Winners are determined by overall weight minus deductions. Ties broken by weight of heaviest fish


**Payout funds are derived from 85% of total Entry Fees​



*Smallest legal fish pot **(Optional):*


$10 per person


(50% payout)​







*TOURNAMENT RULES*


Tournament participants must abide by tournament schedule,
All those outside of tournament area will be disqualified.
Only five (5) fish limit per boat
Largemouth Bass, and Kentucky Spotted Bass will be weighed in.
Participants must obey local rules and regulations i.e.( no wake areas)
12” minimum length
Short Fish will result in Disqualification
8 oz. penalty for dead fish
All entrants must wear a coast guard approved life vest when
combustible engine is running.
All fish must be released
Only artificial lures and baits will be
Permitted, no trolling with a combustible
engine.
Fish must be brought to scale in a plastic bag with water.
Kill switch must be used 
Safe boating practice and all wildlife laws must be observed.
No alcohol or drug use during tournament.
All participants must have a valid Florida fishing license.
TOURNAMENT DIRECTORS DECISIONS ARE FINAL.


*For More Information or to register:*
*call: Victoria @ 850-855-7518*
*email: **[email protected]*




Name #1
Phone #1
Address #1


Name #2
Phone #2
Address #2



Fisherman Signature #1. . Date

Fisherman Signature # 2. . Date

*Release Form:*
Participants hereby release the 1st SOCES, its members and tournament directors from any and all injuries or damages that may result from this tournament. We have read and will abide by all tournament rules and accept the decisions of the officials in cases of disagreement.


----------

